# I was told Adventure Manufacturing went out of business



## BAdkins (Aug 13, 2009)

is this true...where can I get a decal for my RV


----------



## Kirk (Aug 13, 2009)

Re: I was told Adventure Manufacturing went out of business

The website is still there...    http://www.adventuremfg.com/


----------



## BAdkins (Aug 15, 2009)

RE: I was told Adventure Manufacturing went out of business

the website is not working...and neither is the phone #


----------



## BAdkins (Aug 15, 2009)

Re: I was told Adventure Manufacturing went out of business

the website is not working...and neither is the phone #


----------



## Kirk (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: I was told Adventure Manufacturing went out of business

I have not tried the phone, but I just this moment tested the link to the company and the website did open. But I also found that every category in their menu brings up the exact same page? I didn't try their phone, but with what I did find I doubt that it would work. If they are not around, you probably wil not be able to get the same decals as what you now have. 

Frequently that is true even when a company is in business, once the RV is more than just a few years old.


----------



## BAdkins (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: I was told Adventure Manufacturing went out of business

mine is 6 months old


----------



## dalebear (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: I was told Adventure Manufacturing went out of business

Hi All

Ihave a 03 forest river and they still were able to get me decals I needed and fast.  If not you can go to a sign company and they soud be able to make them.   One by my house in Long Beach California does.  I was there one day and they were putting the sides on a woody wagon that they made.  They are easy to put on and you need to get a rubber wheel to take the old ones off, check with an auto paint place to get the wheel.  Just dont run it to fast it will burn the side of your RV, nasty brown marks.   I taped around the decals ( with the blue panter tape ) and then used the wheel.  It will take the decal and glue off and you just need to clean the side before putting the new decals on.  You will get bubbles in the decals, just let it set in the sun and they will go away.  

Dalebear


----------

